
AirHadoop – “AirBnb” for Hadoop Clusters - dekhtiar
http://www.opendatascience.com/blog/airhadoop-airbnb-for-hadoop-clusters/
======
pink_dinner
As a business owner, I have to question the reliability (who do I call if
there are technical issues) and the potential for data leaks and privacy
issues.

